
Practical lock-freedom (2004) [pdf] - przybylski
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/techreports/UCAM-CL-TR-579.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
A good paper is a great way to get an account started. Appreciate it. Ill add
it to the collection.

